# flying turkey mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a recent turkey mount, man does it take up some wall space.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

That's nice. Great job.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Sweet Turkey!! Definitely takes up some room!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice bird!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a real nice looking bird and an even cooler lookin mount.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

